# Aporte: Protector contra corto circuitos



## miguelus (Ago 27, 2012)

Buenas tardes.
En alguna ocasión, he visto que algún compañero del Foro solicitaba ayuda para realizar un circuito de protección para un Fuente de Alimentación realizada con un LM317.
Éste fin de semana me he puesto a pensar en algo que fuera sencillo y como resultado me ha salido un pequeño circuito que me ha estado funcionando perfectamente, lo dejo en PDF.

La idea está basada en poner un transistor PNP (TIP2955) en serie con la entrada de tensión , en el circuito de Base hay otro Transistor NPN (BD139) que se encarga de hacer conducir al TIP2955.
Podemos ver que para que el BD139 conduzca tiene que tener su Base polarizada, la tensión de Base la sacamos de la salida del regulador, la salida regulada puede variar entre 1,25 y 30V, en este margen aseguramos que el BD139 esté conduciendo y ello hará que el TIP2955 esté saturado por lo que apenas disipará potencia.
Si en la salida hacemos un corto circuito, el BD139 perderá su tensión de Base, dejará de conducir y el TIP2955 cortará la tensión de salida.
Para restablecerla podemos pulsar P1, y si el corto a desaparecido, se restablecerá la tensión de salida, también podemos apagar  la Fuente, esperar unos segundos conectarla de nuevo.
Tambien hay un pulsador, P2 que se puede utilizar para bloquear la fuente.

Hay que tener en cuenta que el circuito así como está, está cumpliendo su función perfectamente, queda depurar algunos pequeños detalles, ánimo a los compañeros del Foro a participar, por ejemplo, poner una alarma sonora que avise cuando la fuente esté bloqueada.

Le he añadido un indicador de estado, son dos Diodos Led, uno verde que indica que la fuente está dando tensión y otro Rojo que indica que la fuente está en estado de bloqueo.
También he cambiado la forma de funcionar del pulsador P1.
Al encender o después de un corto-circuito el Led Rojo estará encendido, pulsando el pulsador P1, y si el corto ha desaparecido, la fuente funcionará normalmente y lucirá el Led Verde.
Este protector, en principio, funcionará más tipos de fuentes de alimentación, lo más importante es que se entienda la filosofía de funcionamiento de esta forma lo podremos adaptar a nuestras necesidades.
En principio lo he pensado para una forma de funcionar muy genérica  que es la empleada por muchos compañeros del Foro, podemos ver el LM317 con la resistencia de 220Ω y el potenciómetro de 5k esto permite una tensión de salida de entre 1,25 y 28,4Vcc.
Si queremos que la tensión de salida baje hasta 0V tendríamos que rediseñar el circuito y darle una referenciarlo a una tensión negativa.

Lo he estado simulando con el Proteus y lo he montado en una placa de esas de pistas aisladas, ha funcionado sin problemas (como era de esperar  )
Por si alguien quiere jugar un poco dejo el fichero generado con Proteus tambien dejo el PDF del esquema.

Estoy a disposición de todo el que quiera alguna aclaración.

Sal U2


----------



## superdog13 (Sep 1, 2012)

Bueno, lo estuve simulando y tengo algunas dudas:

Por qué al iniciar la simulación el voltaje de salida es de 0V ???
Al "reiniciar" la fuente el voltaje debería ser de 30V (o del que sea la entrada), por qué marca olo 15.6V ???
Dices que debe ser de mínimo 1.25V la entrada, si mi fuente es de 0V, qué debería alterar al circuito ???
Y, finalmente, si a la entrada hay un voltaje negativo no funciona, verdad ???


----------



## miguelus (Sep 1, 2012)

Buenas noches superdog13
 Cuando conectamos la Fuente, el TIP2955 no está conduciendo ya que el BD139 no tiene polarizada la Base, por esta razón en la entrada del LM317 no habrá tensión.
Al pulsar P1 cerramos el circuito de Base del TIP2955, este conducirá en modo "Saturación", el LM317 recibirá tensión en su entrada y empezará a regular, y dependiendo del ajuste del Potenciómetro habrá una tensión de salida comprendida entre 1,25 y 28,4VCC, esta tensión la empleamos para polarizar el Transistor BD139 que al conducir hará que el TIP2955 siga conduciendo y se mantendrá en ese estado.
Si ahora en la salida hacemos un corto-circuito, el BD139 se quedará sin corriente de Base y dejará de conducir por lo que el TIP2955 pasará a estado de bloqueo, no tendrá tensión en su Colector, y por tanto el LM317 se quedará sin tensión de entrada.
Si en esta condición pulsamos P1 la fuente volverá a dar tensión nuevamente, suponiendo que el corto-circuito ha desaparecido.
El pulsador P2 está puesto para que en el momento  que queramos podamos anular la tensión de salida de la fuente.
La razón de que el simulador de 15VCC es simplemente por que el Potenciómetro está en un valor intermedio, si le cambiamos ese valor, el simulador cambiará la tensión de salida.
Espero haberme explicado bien.  

Sal U2


----------



## superdog13 (Sep 1, 2012)

En los laboratorios en los que estudio he visto algunas fuentes que dan el Vo solo en la "pantalla", pero para que pueda tener el Vo en la salida propia de la fuente es necesario oprimir un botón de "salida". Este circuito funciona parecido, no es así ???

Vale, es que no me había fijado que no tenía el potenciometro "variable" en la simulación 

Ahora, para proteger también tensiones negativas se tendría que utilizar transistores del otro tipo (PNP <-> NPN) a los que tienes ???


----------



## miguelus (Sep 1, 2012)

superdog13 dijo:


> En los laboratorios en los que estudio he visto algunas fuentes que dan el Vo solo en la "pantalla", pero para que pueda tener el Vo en la salida propia de la fuente es necesario oprimir un botón de "salida". Este circuito funciona parecido, no es así ???
> 
> Vale, es que no me había fijado que no tenía el potenciometro "variable" en la simulación
> 
> Ahora, para proteger también tensiones negativas se tendría que utilizar transistores del otro tipo (PNP <-> NPN) a los que tienes ???



Buenas de nuevo.

En cuanto a tu primera pregunta, pues  no sabría decirte, no conozco o no recuerdo haber visto ese tipo de fuentes.
En cuanto a proteger tensiones Negativas, no tendría poque haber problemas... 
TIP3055 y BD138... y LM337.

Sal U2


----------



## gustavo1588 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hola miguelus, muy buen aporte... Pero tengo una duda la resistencia de 680 ohm de cuantos watts es?? Es que recién estoy aprendiendo electronica


----------



## miguelus (Nov 14, 2012)

Buenos díasgustavo1588

Hoy no tendría que hacer nada ya que en España tenemos jornada de Huelga General pero como esto no lo considero trabajo te voy a contestar.
Todas las Resistencias las puedes poner de 1/4 Vatio.

Gracias y Sal U2


----------



## juanjv (Ene 11, 2013)

Saludos , Excelente circuito de proteccion , solo me restan un par de preguntas , el diodo zener de 3.3v de que potencia es , y si no fuera mucho pedir , las coneccion para dicho diodo pero para proteger voltaje negativo seria polarizado al revés cierto, claro usando TIP3055 y BD138... y LM337. respectivamente . de ante mano gracias por el muy util proyecto


----------



## miguelus (Ene 16, 2013)

juanjv dijo:


> Saludos , Excelente circuito de proteccion , solo me restan un par de preguntas , el diodo zener de 3.3v de que potencia es , y si no fuera mucho pedir , las coneccion para dicho diodo pero para proteger voltaje negativo seria polarizado al revés cierto, claro usando TIP3055 y BD138... y LM337. respectivamente . de ante mano gracias por el muy util proyecto



Buenos días.

Primero mis disculpar por no haber contestado antes ya que he estado hospitalizado por casusa de un Infarto Coronario  pero ya estoy de nuevo en marcha 

El diodo Zener puede ser 400mW.
Para la protección de tensiones negativas es como tú bien dices.

Sal U2


----------



## javierbrite (Nov 22, 2013)

Hola miguelus muy buen aporte tu circuito, me preguntaba si lo probaste y como responde al conectarle cargas inductivas a la salida (no lo "ve" como un corto?).


----------



## marloncano (May 5, 2014)

mira una pregunta que amperaje maneja el circuito sirve para la fuente de 3A asi tal cual
trate de modificar para la proteccion en el lado negativo pero al bloquear no me da 0 voltios en tal que puede haber mal aqui esta mi esquematico


----------



## joseramon28 (Jun 18, 2015)

Buenas, una pregunta sobre los electroliticos.
Con unos de 35v nos llegarían ?
Un saludo.


----------



## gratiman (Dic 11, 2019)

Excelente circuito, gracias. 

Tengo una duda: ¿que calculo debo hacer para cambiar, como dice en el esquemático, la resistencia de 2.2k para tener la máxima corriente posible?

Y tengo dos problemas:

1. Lo utilizo con un modulo de regulador XL4015 y funciona bien pero a la hora de pulsar P2 para apagar la salida no funciona.

2. Con 5v a la entrada no me funciona de ninguna manera ¿que modificación puedo hacer ahí?

Mil gracias de antemano por la ayuda que pueda prestarme.


----------

